# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  dua te hedh kenge nga dosjet e mia te komp ne forum

## bledikorcari

miredita,mund te me ndihmoje ekspert me kete prob qe kam?/?? dua te hedh kenget e mia qe i kam zbritur dhe i kam gati ne dosjet e mia te komp ne nje faqe forumi????mund te me thoni ndonje faqe interneti qe perdorni ju per te hedhur kenge ne forum????heeeeelppppp

----------


## Jack Watson

Nuk lejohet pirateria në këtë forum Bledo. S'mund t'i hedhësh këngët.

----------


## bledikorcari

o shoku cpirateri o byrazer,une vetem piratet e anijeve njoh :buzeqeshje: nuk po them per pirateri kengesh por pyetje bera se cfarr programesh duhet per te hedhur kenget nga dosjet e mia ne nje forum????ja futu shokuposhte pyetjes time te shikos se cfare programe i jep njeri tjetrit ketu ne forum,te tera programe te thyera jane :buzeqeshje: po te duash pergjigju pyetjes time po te duash jo

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nuk lejohet o bledikorcari ehste pirateri.Pastaj nqs nuk te mjafton our answer kontakto admin/mod/smod per pergjigje te metejshme...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Me dy llafe : dosjen archivoje ne .rar beje upload ne nje nga faqet ne internet qe perdoren per file sharing , pas uploadingut merr linkun dhe postoje ne forum!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Epo pastaj te thone se publikon materiale te paligjshme...Pastaj me sa kuptova une ai do qe ti beje reklam...

----------


## bledikorcari

creklam te bej une o shoku??une sdi fare nga komp prandaj po pyes,o ditmir si ti bej rar ato gjerat?kjo eshte pyetja ime?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Shkarko programin winrar!

O bledi po ti pse thua qe ke ca kenge , thuaj kam ca file dhe je ne rregull ( dhe nuk te thone me per pirateri).

----------


## bledikorcari

o ditmir ai qe di nga komp do ta kuptonte qe une sdi edhe nuk kam pune me pirateri,ctju them une atyre,tju mbush mendjen???rofsh shoku

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Të shkëmbesh këngë në internet është njëlloj si të shkëmbesh skedarë të ndryshëm, për më tepër hidhi një sy kësaj teme: *Si të shkëmbej skedarë në Internet?* 

Nëse kërkon që këngët ti ngarkosh në ndonjë server/host siç janë me dosje të ndara përdoren programe ftp-je.

----------

